# Rare 24k gold plated Mini Mag



## buzzard5788 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hello

A number of years ago I received a beautiful 24k gold plated, brass body Mini Mag flashlight in an oak presentation case. It's been in a drawer ever since. Item is in pristine condition. I've looked and can't find another like it on the internet. I have no use for it and I'm curious about it's value. It will be available for sale once I figure out a reasonable price. Thanks for any infomation.


----------



## Norm (Oct 4, 2012)

:welcome:

Have you searched CPF ?

Searching Google, shows a few hits.

Looks like the last one on ebay sold for US $51.99

Any replies given here would be pure speculation. 

Please note policy #3. You MUST post a price for all items you put up for sale. Auctions, feelers and requests for offers are NOT permitted. 

Any attempts to turn this thread into a WTS will see this thread closed.

Norm


----------

